# Pregnant goat passing clear mucous...



## Deschamps_Farm (Jul 19, 2008)

So my Alpine doe is pregnant, it seems forever because I do not know the exact date of mating. The first time they tied was back in October and nothing happened in March nor did her size change, etc. So back in April she finally started to look pregnant, very round, getting lazier as the months have passed. She's not very wide at all, however I have felt a baby in there! She started passing some clear mucous about 3 days ago. 

In your experience please share with me how long that can happen prior to actual labor!?!:stirpot:

She just seems fat and lazy, not bleating in excess, always at the trough first! Tail shakes a lot though and the space between her rectum and vulva seems to be "different".

Uncommon to get pregnant in Januaryish?:help:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My Alpine is due in June, so it's not impossible. :cowboy:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

You need to drive yourself crazy and keep staring at her and checking on her and feeling her. You need to double check at least 5 times a day that you have everything ready. You need to drive all your friends and family members insane with your obsession. When you have pulled all your hair out it will be about 2 weeks later when you are in the shower or at the grocery store that she will have them  btdt.


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Souds like she is in heat now


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

Iv got one that was bred in feb.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

What was the last month she was bred in?
Clear mucus, is it hanging or just a drop on her vulva?
Are you sure you felt a kid since the rumen moves a lot and often is mistaken for a kid.
Did you feel the kid on the belly, just in front of the udder? Thats where you should definitely feel one toward the end of her pregnancy.
Whats her udder look like? Is she bagging up?


----------



## Deschamps_Farm (Jul 19, 2008)

I touch her everyday, I'm pretty sure I feel a baby in there; my neighboring goat lady thinks so too! She's not bagging up; I know that's not always a good indicator. This doe was purchased at auction and developed a really bad case of mastitis a few weeks later which we milked out, compressed and medicated as she had a fever; I've been prepared to bottle feed forever, just waiting for the kid to come along! 

My main question was how long between clear strands of 6-8" of mucous to labor? Is that something that can happen 2 months before delivery or like 2 weeks? She's been overly affectionate the past day or so and getting so round her legs look tired! My neighbor thinks she is having only one kid because she's more round than wide. I'm so excited!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

It is very exciting! All goats are different so there is no set "rule of thumb" on when you see mucus and when delivery can happen...it can be weeks, it can be hours. Since you don't have a due date she will show symptoms just to mess with you. All you can do is have your stuff ready and keep checking on her. I checked every 2 hours minimum for about 8 weeks before mine had hers...I was told by the breeder she should have them Nov or Dec...they were born Jan 16th and she started showing signs Thanksgiving. But as I look back, they were just signs of being pregnant. She let go of the mucus plug about 2 weeks before delivery and it was very small...like a large drop. The day she went into labor she was up & down, pressing her head against the wall and pawing on the ground like crazy. Her udder was like 1/2 size of a cantalope...not big at all until she gave birth. She was ignoring me which was odd behavior. That is just my experience with her...they are all different. Be sure to have your camera charged and ready!


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

It can be several weeks after the mucus plug is lost. Although change in personality is always a sign. My goats will get up and down a lot and scratch on the walls and pens to shift the babies into position. Her back will change and her ligaments will disappear. All goats are different. You could experience one or all of these or even none. She may even start to talk to her kids a day or so before kidding. Some will not eat before kidding, but I've never noticed that in mine.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

My two does both started showing occasional strings of mucus two to three weeks before they kidded (the yearling just kidded yesterday). I saw almost no signs in my yearling except that her udder started to develop and her vulva got puffy. She totally surprised me yesterday -- I went out to check on them and found a dried-off doe kid who had already nursed. I'd about given up, was figuring it might be June before she went.

Kathleen


----------

